# ITS RAINING !!!!!!!!



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Finaly started raining here at 9 this am south east oh houston


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah we finnaly got some last night.. suppose to get more today!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Send some up here!! We haven't had any this year yet!


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

my god you guys can have some of mine. it rains an inch every second day. 80% of the farmers in south east have gave up, and rightfully so.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

been raining in miami past week but only a little nothing major


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Rained quite a bit here so far and supposed to keep it up all week. REALLY looking forward to riding at Sabine ATV this weekend!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

We finally got the much needed rain, I know the fire fighters that have been battling the forest fire by my house are getting a break.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It finally stopped here. It's supposed to his 25C today. The mud should be good and sticky this weekend. Woo hoo.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

we are on a 16 inch deficit down here. supposed to rain a little the next three days. And i hope so! my newly laid sod is dying!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

hp488 said:


> We finally got the much needed rain, I know the fire fighters that have been battling the forest fire by my house are getting a break.


you must live down by lufkin...i was there last saturday and the fire was awful..smoke everywhere..or is this another fire


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

hoping we got some much needed rain at crosby. Well I'm sure we did, but hope it was enough to knock the dust down for a little bit


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

blue beast said:


> you must live down by lufkin...i was there last saturday and the fire was awful..smoke everywhere..or is this another fire


No I live by the fire in grimes county


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

We got 50mm+ yesterday morning and we don't need it either, the are I ride is alot of sand and there is water standing every were. The water table is high!!


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

We got a little rain here in the panhandle of FL today, but not nearly enough.


----------



## prairieforce (Mar 26, 2011)

A few days ago we got 5" in two hours, it has been raining on and off all week, in west central WI.


----------

